# Is no one interested in macro?



## kirispupis (Dec 10, 2012)

I see that hardly anyone is posting in the macro topic. Thought I would liven it up with a few water drop shots from the last week.




Magic Lamp by CalevPhoto, on Flickr




Barista by CalevPhoto, on Flickr




A Window Into It by CalevPhoto, on Flickr




The Goblet of Drops by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 10, 2012)

There aren't too many insects for me to photograph at the moment and I don't have the patience for water drops . Actually, insect numbers have been low over here this year, due to the very wet year. It's nice to see something a little different with the water drops, usually they all look pretty much the same, just in different colours, you've managed to get some interesting shapes.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 10, 2012)

Here are a couple of recent ones.




Female Common Hawker Head by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Cladonia Lichen by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## kirispupis (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice. I have also spent some time photographing abstract nature this time of year. They are very common right now with our wet weather in the PNW.




Shroomworld by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 13, 2012)

Not my pics but I found them really "WOW". These are just some of the images that I aspire to get. I shared them for inspiration.

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/pipoujid/popular-interesting/


----------



## Forceflow (Dec 13, 2012)

Haven't been shooting much lately, but here are my latest macros:











(Love the detail in the bees eyes here, make sure to view it at full size)






Click to view them much larger.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 15, 2012)

It's surprisingly difficult to get the detail in bees' eyes for some reason, unlike most other insects. I'm assuming the facets are smaller in bees and wasps than true flies and dragonflies.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 16, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> It's surprisingly difficult to get the detail in bees' eyes for some reason, unlike most other insects. I'm assuming the facets are smaller in bees and wasps than true flies and dragonflies.



I think their eyes smoother than other insects. I want to get a bigger picture but this bee is so small that it's only around 1 cm in length. Shot using a 100mm USM non-L.


----------



## miah (Dec 17, 2012)

Yahoo, today, posted a great gallery called In the Eye of the Beholder. Amazing macro shots. Check it out here:

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/in-the-eye-of-the-beholder-slideshow/suren-manvelyan-photo--1503405990.html


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

So here are 2 pictures I took with the 5D3 and 100L macro lens.
1/200s, f8, ISO 400, Flash auto





Hung out to dry!
1/200s, f8, ISO 400, Flash auto


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> So here are 2 pictures I took with the 5D3 and 100L macro lens.
> 1/200s, f8, ISO 400, Flash auto
> 
> 
> ...


The wrapped up fly reminded me of one of my recent ones, it's the next stage on .




Arianella Spider by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

And a bit more of the more gruesome side of nature.




Ichneumonid Attack by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > So here are 2 pictures I took with the 5D3 and 100L macro lens.
> ...


That thing you see in the green sac is it inside the spider or behind the sac? What is it? How big was the spider? About 10mm?
Wow!


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

DB said:


> @Kernauk - great insect shots
> 
> @kirispupis - really love the goblet water drops (#3) and was amazed to see that you shot it so slow (1/10s)
> 
> All of these pics are amazing -> you guys make me want to buy a 100mm macro lens


Buy it. You will not regret it. It is not just a macro lens. I love it. That fly wrap pic I would not have got with any other lens that I own.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Thanks. I'm not sure which bit you mean, but the dark area is the web producing area on the base of the abdomen and the red patch is a marking just behind. According to Wikipedia, females are up to 8mm and males up to 5mm, from memory of the size, I would say it was probably a female. It was taken using the 5D MkIII and 100mm macro (non-IS), handheld with flash and cropped down to just under 4000 pixels to improve composition and give greater emphasis, before being reduced in size via transfer from my website to Flickr. I was probably just short of 1:1, as it gives me more leeway when focusing manually, in case I start leaning forward too far, so probably around 95% of life size. There was a slight breeze, which made the flash an essential part of the kit, as IS would have been useless.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Araniella_cucurbitina
http://www.eurospiders.com/Araniella_cucurbitina.htm



DB said:


> @Kernauk - great insect shots



Thanks, insects and spiders are where my real macro interests lie, although I also photograph the occasional plant and fungi when I find them.


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 23, 2012)

Maple Grain by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## aylam (Dec 23, 2012)

Dragonfly Ein-Gedi Israel.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


Thanks. That was great info. In the pics shown in the links you shared, I can see the red and dark areas in the spider photos taken from the underside - so it is not as gory as I imagined. May be I saw Alien more than thrice...


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > @Kernauk - great insect shots
> ...


_*DB*_, You should see Kernauk's pics. They are great.

*Kernuak*, Your pictures inspire me. Thank you.


----------



## kirispupis (Dec 23, 2012)

Springtails are very common right now. I always found them to be rather cute.




Portrait of a Springtail by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Not sure what this is, but I found the patterns to be interesting.



Beetle Highways by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Here's another water drop photo from yesterday



The Bubbleship by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> Springtails are very common right now. I always found them to be rather cute.
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is, but I found the patterns to be interesting.
> ...


May be - just may be - we (the persons on this forum) need to get a life - or a million - no? Yes? May be... My belief... Whatever... 

Enjoy! That is the elixir.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > DB said:
> ...


Thanks, that is probably just about the biggest accolade a photographer can have. One of my aims is always to try to show that things can be done differently and that you don't have to rely on Photoshop, so it's nice to know that I succeed sometimes.


----------

